# Egg Rocker



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Osiris,

Did you order the Egg Rocker through Cobalt Aquatics ?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm also wondering why there's no way to post a reply in the original thread. I was wondering how the water current is powered?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Unable to post in the original thread is why I posted here.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

No problem, Actually I went through Amazon, it is powered by air, it comes with a air gang valve and plastic air stone, it works by drawing water out of the chamber which forces water down the center pipe to fill it back up again, it doesn't take much at all to rock the eggs, it is a neat device, clear and able to see everything well.

http://www.amazon.com/Cobalt-Aquati...=1438017304&sr=8-1&keywords=cobalt+egg+rocker

I had ordered the "Large" and don't be mistaken, this baby is freaking HUGE. I was like damn. I could have easily used the small one lol. But kinda like the large to see everything and I also have a HANG ON SIDE FRY BREEDER BOX, this is different then traditional boxes that hang on the side. This hangs on the outside of the tank, is fairly large and uses water from the tank itself to flow through it to keep water fresh and from getting stagent. Was only like $10. Very nice craftsmenship.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank-You!


----------

